
I Worked My Butt off in School and all I Got was this Crappy Economy - nreece
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/brett-mckenzie/i-worked-my-butt-off-in-s_b_128351.html
======
jacobscott
If you stop and think this is almost the best time to have the economy go
south. You have no dependents and aren't close to retirement. You're used to
being poor from college, and you'll have time to apply the lessons you learn
in this recession in the future.

Should be "thank god the economy tanked before I bought a house".

------
donniefitz2
Cry me a river. C'mon, suck it up. That's what we do. We make it despite the
odds. Quit sniveling and get back to work.

